# WinCC flex - Projekt per USB-Stick auf ein Panel rüberspielen



## mercury_26 (19 März 2008)

Hallo allerseits,

Ich nutze WinCC flexible '07 und möchte ein Projekt, das ich erstellt habe, auf ein USB Stick speichern, um es dann auf mein Touch Panel / MP 277 '8 rüberspielen.

Besteht da die Chance? oder nicht? 

Für Tipps bedanke ich mich im Voraus

gruß

alex


----------



## Human (19 März 2008)

Hallo,

normalerweise müsste das schon gehen:

Wenn du mit WinCC flexible ein Projekt überträgst wird eine .hmi-Datei in das Verzeichnis C:\Programme\SIEMENS\WinCC flexible 2007 Runtime\Projects (ich glaube, dass die Datei PDATA.hmi heißt) kopiert und von dort normalerweise auch aufgerufen.

Die .hmi-Datei wird erstellt, wenn du das Projekt über WinCC flexible in der Runtime startest, welche sich dann im dem Ordner befindet, in dem sich die Projekt-Dateien auch befinden.

Falls das WinCC flexible-Projekt in ein S7-Projekt integriert ist musst du in dem S7-Projekt-Ordner nach einer .hmi-Datei suchen, entweder beim Archivieren schauen, von wo die Dateien kommen oder einfach die Windows-Suche bemühen und nach "*.hmi" suchen, falls nur ein WinCC-flexible-Projekt in dem S7-Projekt sind, dann kannst du glaube ich auch gleich nach PROJECT_1.hmi suchen.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es funktioniert, habe es auch noch nie ausprobiert und die Informationen habe ich auch nur von einem Projekt, das mit einem PC und WinCC flexible 2005 realisiert wurde!


----------



## Andreas (20 März 2008)

Moin,

wieso so kompliziert? Generier dir dein Projekt und übertrage das mit flexible direkt auf deinen USB Stick. Kannst ja statt einer Schnittstelle beim Übertragen auch Datei anwählen. So sollte es gehen.
Dann noch im MP in das richtige Verzeichniss legen und gut. (Das Projektverzeichniss kann beim MP auch geändert werden...)

Währe mir Persönlich aber trotzdem zu umständlich. Wieso überträgst du dein Projekt nicht über Ethernet auf das MP? Geht sehr schnell und liegt direkt im richtigen Verzeichniss...

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## sps-concept (20 März 2008)

*Mp*

Hallo,

können die neuen Panels neuerdings denn von Haus aus auf USB-Sticks zugreifen? Ansonsten müssteste erst der ProSave die USB Storage Driver installieren.

André


----------



## Andreas (20 März 2008)

Tag,

scheint so.
Ich nutze in meinen Panels USB Sticks zur Speichererweiterung... Ich habe da glaube ich die Variablenarchivierung drauf...
Das Panel sollte (vorrausgesetzt man stellt den Pfad richtig ein) die HMI von einem USB Stick aus starten können.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## mercury_26 (21 März 2008)

Andreas schrieb >>Wäre mir Persönlich aber trotzdem zu umständlich. Wieso überträgst du dein Projekt nicht über Ethernet auf das MP? Geht sehr schnell und liegt direkt im richtigen Verzeichniss...>>

Antwort:Ich hab mehrere Bedienpanels, auf denen das Projekt drauf gespielt werden soll. Du hast schon recht, mit dem LAN-Kabel geht es am schnellsten. Leider ist das LAN-Netz nicht vorgesehen und ich hab keine Lust mit dem Schlepptop und dem Kabel vom Panel zum Panel rum zu rennen. Da wäre schon der USB-Stick angebracht. 

Aber trotzdem ein großen Dankeschön für die Tipps. Ich werd' am Montag ausprobieren. Nochmals Danke

Gruß und frohe Ostern

alex


----------



## christoph2630 (25 März 2008)

*Statt Schnittstelle Datei anwählen ??*

Hi Andreas,
wo kann man bitte statt Schnittstelle übertragen in Datei wählen ??
Vielen Dank,
christoph2630



Andreas schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wieso so kompliziert? Generier dir dein Projekt und übertrage das mit flexible direkt auf deinen USB Stick. Kannst ja statt einer Schnittstelle beim Übertragen auch Datei anwählen. So sollte es gehen.
> Dann noch im MP in das richtige Verzeichniss legen und gut. (Das Projektverzeichniss kann beim MP auch geändert werden...)
> ...


----------



## Andreas (25 März 2008)

Hallöle,

siehe Pictures... So mach ich das zumindest immer... Bin kein WinCC Profi aber es funzt.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## christoph2630 (25 März 2008)

Hi, Danke für rasche Antwort
Ich verwende WinCC2007 und Datei erscheint nur wenn Bediengerätetyp ein PC mit WinCC Runtime ist. Nicht aber bei OP177B. Wenn ich Bediengerätetyp ändere ist Projekt am OP aber nicht mehr lauffähig. Ist das bei dir anders ?
Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Andreas (25 März 2008)

Hi,

whoops... dann kopier halt die HMI datei aus dem Simatic Projekt.
Geht auch so...

Gruß
Andreas


----------

